# Cayo 173 50 Hp Tohatsu



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

I run a Powertech SCB3R16P with good performance. Cruise 30 mph at 4700 rpm with two guys and gear. 38 mph at 5500 WOT with two guys and gear. Could drop a pitch or two and gain the rpm but wouldn't be able to cruise at 30 with that low of a RPM.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I had the SCB3R16P as well. Best prop I could find without having one cupped. Had a buddy try a 4 blade, and instantly took it off. The numbers above were about the same. I hit 40 once, but I had a no console tiller.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn. I was hoping to get into a 17 pitch. I've seen 40 with the stock prop but the aluminum is too soft.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Damn. I was hoping to get into a 17 pitch. I've seen 40 with the stock prop but the aluminum is too soft.


You could do a 17. I just found the 16 had a just the right balance of oomph when getting up and still had the top end


----------

